# whats the best fastener



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone-
Hanging a large apartment job using 5/8 C core on the ceilings with clark dietrich rc2 max. My problem is that the hangers are missing more than sinkink the screws the first time in.
My hangers say that they need longer screws in order to sink on the first try. I say they need to slow down and let the gun do the work but even that leads to rolling off the screw. Not as often but it is happening.
My second issue is that the paper is blistering when the screws are sinking and yes the nose cones are set correct.
Any ideas???


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When installing 5/8" onto light gauge framing a standard #6 buglehead can strip out. This occurs more prominently on the rolled edge because of the added glue from joining both the back paper and the front. Don't say a word and switch to a 1 1/4" wood screw and it will solve the problem.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

yep, Willy is right. Use a wood screw


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rockdaddy said:


> My second issue is that the paper is blistering when the screws are sinking and yes the nose cones are set correct.
> Any ideas???


Is It Light weight board ? And what gauge are the screws ? What type of guns are they using?


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

light weight 54" USG 5/8X.
Using type S fine threads 1 1/8"
Dewalt guns


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rockdaddy said:


> light weight 54" USG 5/8X.
> Using type S fine threads 1 1/8"
> Dewalt guns


I love those fine threads... I had a guy tell me you can't use them in wood...I said maybe you can't but I will. It makes no difference imo.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A fine thread screw has more holding power than a nail :yes:. And we nailed board on for years.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> When installing 5/8" onto light gauge framing a standard #6 buglehead can strip out. This occurs more prominently on the rolled edge because of the added glue from joining both the back paper and the front. Don't say a word and switch to a 1 1/4" wood screw and it will solve the problem.


We have had to use hi lo thread screws at times. I think some of the light gage steel is either a little softer or a little thinner than it used to be. You can soften the recessed edge by tapping it lightly with a hammer prior to screwing in the softened spot. But that is a pain.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> We have had to use hi lo thread screws at times. I think some of the light gage steel is either a little softer or a little thinner than it used to be. You can soften the recessed edge by tapping it lightly with a hammer prior to screwing in the softened spot. But that is a pain.


I think it's both softer metal and harder board.
Go do an old demo job with American made 25 ga and it's like 20 ga today.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> A fine thread screw has more holding power than a nail :yes:. And we nailed board on for years.


The argument we had was coarse vs fine thread. He (the never did drywall guy) said coarse was for applying sheet rock to wood only!! 
I said it didn't matter. And I'll use whatever the f I want!!


----------



## MarcelD (Oct 9, 2017)

Do you have experiences with Knauf drywall screws for standard gyosum boards?
So far, I have only used Aquapanel screws manufactured by Knauf.

Thanks,
Marcel


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MarcelD said:


> Do you have experiences with Knauf drywall screws for standard gyosum boards?
> So far, I have only used Aquapanel screws manufactured by Knauf.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marcel


Nope, the only thing made by Knauf that I know of is gang boxes. Welcome to the board Marcel!


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

just maybe, a screwgun with lower rpms.


----------

